# t shirt apparel boxes



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm having a hard time finding good looking apparel boxes, seems like when I google it I get a bunch of boxes I don't need. Does anyone have any good links they can share?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nlikens said:


> I'm having a hard time finding good looking apparel boxes, seems like when I google it I get a bunch of boxes I don't need. Does anyone have any good links they can share?


For shipping?


----------



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

splathead said:


> For shipping?


Not sure, I was thinking I wanted the box to be something my customer would keep, but Im not opposed to using it to ship in too? Ive been reading where some guys are buying ULINE kraft boxes and screen printing on them. I was thinking I wanted a 9x6x2 gloss black mailer that I could put a foil sticker of my logo on. Cant find that so far.....

Im exploring all my options. I need a 100 to start maybe 200 boxes. Trying to the price low too. 

Here is one screenprinted that is nice. 
[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/15072d1278254422-printed-boxes-img_2815.jpg[/media]


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I was just looking at my Uline catalog and they do have a black box (S-11513) in the size for men's shirts and other sizes, too.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

talked to these guys at magic. they customize your box to your needs. he said quotes are free but it is international. 

ID Orient - Hong Kong


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nlikens said:


> Not sure, I was thinking I wanted the box to be something my customer would keep


Customers are not going to keep your box unless it's made of something like wooden cigar boxes. So don't spend a ton of extra money with that in mind.

We use poly mailers. 1/10 the weight of a comparable box so major postage savings.


----------



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

splathead said:


> Customers are not going to keep your box unless it's made of something like wooden cigar boxes. So don't spend a ton of extra money with that in mind.
> 
> We use poly mailers. 1/10 the weight of a comparable box so major postage savings.


I read in a few books, that buying a T shirt should be an experience, and that the packaging set you apart from a competitor. (threads not dead and How to open a kick *** t shirt bness) so I just want to have a good presentation. I know personally I still have some True Religion boxes sitting in my room from where I purchased shoes. I know I just dont want to stuff them in mailer....

Here are some great examples of good packaging. 

Sophnet Hong Kong Flagship Store Opening T-Shirts | IAMFATTERTHANYOU.COM

1hundred on the Behance Network

Ugmonk 2nd Anniversary Collector's Set on the Behance Network


----------



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

lben said:


> I was just looking at my Uline catalog and they do have a black box (S-11513) in the size for men's shirts and other sizes, too.


I am looking for this mailer in Gloss black. 

Kraft Literature Mailers in Stock - ULINE


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

nlikens said:


> I read in a few books, that buying a T shirt should be an experience, and that the packaging set you apart from a competitor. (threads not dead and How to open a kick *** t shirt bness) so I just want to have a good presentation. I know personally I still have some True Religion boxes sitting in my room from where I purchased shoes. I know I just dont want to stuff them in mailer....
> 
> Here are some great examples of good packaging.
> 
> ...


Your Ugmonk example is what I was talking about; something that will get reused. The other examples will end up like your True Religion boxes; sitting around in your closet until they get thrown out.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Here it is in gloss black. 15 x 9 1/2 x 2" 2-piece Black Gloss Apparel Boxes S-11513 - Uline


----------



## Terryfay1983 (Sep 10, 2012)

I've never even thought about sending a tshirt in a box before, or infact receiving one in a box, but I love the idea now! Dunno how cost effective it would be to start off with tho! 


Xtreme Team clothing


----------



## Inkworkstudio (Sep 26, 2012)

9 x 6 1/2 x 2 3/4" Colored Mailers S-12694 - Uline


These work perfectly, we can do custom prints on them also.


-Devin


----------



## that5280lady (Jun 22, 2012)

I have had great experience with Uline. They ship fast. So make sure and order a catalog too and see what else might work for your needs.


----------



## lenny118 (Oct 11, 2007)

Using a box will put your weight over 13 ounces. The rate below 13 ounces is much less than over 13 ounces. If you use the Post Office, your shipping costs will be far less expensive in a poly bag. Uline has several great poly mailers.


----------



## Deathtricity (Oct 9, 2011)

I Love getting a custom box for my t-shirts. But if you are selling your shirts for 15.99 then your profit will be taken up by the extra box cost. It would also look really bad if your shirts cost $15.99 and you shipping is $8. We do not know what he is selling his shirts for though. if your boxes cost lets say $1.50 each and shipping is at lets say $3.50. Are your shirts worth the extra $5 ??? If I was to buy a shirt that came in a really nice box that was nicely printed and looked amazing but once I see the shirt and feel like more effort was put into the packaging then I would be pretty upset and may even send it back to you. If your putting the effort in to kick *** shirts and can sell them for $30+ then add the extra cost into the shipping charge. I will gladly pay $8 for shipping if I know Im getting a shirt someone has really worked hard to maintain good quality and one that i cannot just go to wal-mart or zumiez buy. I actually use second hand "used" boxes for my shirts. I found a big company that gets it merch in boxes that are perfect for shipping shirts and they only have print on the top. I then unfold them, put some water base ink on my press and just print a large black square over everything (let air dry over night) and then print my one color logo over that. Best of all the local company gets 500+ a month and gives them to me for free. Its a huge selling point for me. I print on the bottom the story of the boxes.


----------



## Cortwrong (Mar 15, 2011)

I just printed these. I got them from Uline.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cortwrong said:


> I just printed these. I got them from Uline.


Super nice!!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Marcdd (Mar 24, 2014)

Cortwrong said:


> I just printed these. I got them from Uline.


Looks realy nice, I would love to receive a ordered t-shirt and receive a shipping box like this one


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.aplasticbag.com

http://m.bagsonthenet.com/?url=http://www.bagsonthenet.com/404.asp#2963

http://www.ecoenclose.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=rpm9-1000-cust


----------



## Marcdd (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky7Matt said:


> Plastic Bags Paper Bags Clear Plastic Bags Custom Printed Bags for Promotions, Packaging and Shipping Supplies
> 
> Mobile Site Preview
> 
> 88% Recycled Poly Mailer - Custom Printed


 
What for crap link is the second one? and the third one is neither such good... there's only the first one thats worth some thing.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry about the second one I think I copied it down wrong. The third one works fine for me. I tried it on my PC, iPad, and iPhone and it works fine.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Marcdd said:


> What for crap link is the second one? and the third one is neither such good... there's only the first one thats worth some thing.


All 3 are useful links if you took the time to look first before criticizing.


----------



## Lucky7Matt (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah I double checked them again after I woke up and everything was fine on my end. I wasn't sure if I typo on one or not. Was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Marcdd (Mar 24, 2014)

splathead said:


> All 3 are useful links if you took the time to look first before criticizing.


it wasn't ment to be criticizing... it's just that the link don't work for me...


----------



## Cortwrong (Mar 15, 2011)

It's kind of expensive but serves as advertising as well as brand identification (in my mind at least lol). Now if only I had a brand...


----------

